# What is the BEST Rideshare insurance for U/L Drivers?



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

All of the insurance companies currently providing rideshare insurance boast that they are the best for rideshare drivers, but as you read the policies, there are so many loopholes that can leave drivers high and dry with vehicle claim denials and cancellations. State Farm and Allstate will cover you through periods 0 to 4. Premiums are already high and every driver wants the best coverage as you drive for either Uber or Lyft. Farmers and Geico will only cover you for Periods 0 and 1. If we don't have proper coverage, we may find ourselves paying through our noses and our profits. Does anyone know what insurance company that will cover drivers and their vehicles 100% through all Periods 0 to 4, without risk or personal financial loss? Plymouth Rock has also entered the picture and will cover drivers from Period 0 to 4, but at a much higher rate and with additional restrictions. What is a driver supposed to do to be covered 100%??? Uber/Lyft livery insurance only covers the rider during the ride, not the driver or the vehicle being used for rideshare activities. We are not on the same plateau with taxicabs, limousines and shuttle vehicles.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Esurance moves your coverage to rideshare. I believe Allstate is just a deductible pay rideshare coverage. It's not a real rideshare policy.

Edit: Here we go

https://www.allstate.com/auto-insurance/ride-for-hire.aspx
They just pay the deductible.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

What is period 4? I'm with Geico and I have (their term) Personal (App off) and Phase 1, 2 and 3 (app on).

https://www.geico.com/rideshare-insurance/


----------

